# RAHMEN-GEWICHT - die ultimative Übersicht



## kingmoe (27. Juni 2007)

Aloha, Freunde des gepflegten Triple-Triangle-Rades!

Hier wurde ja schon öfter nach Gewichten einzelner Rahmen oder Räder gefragt, einige Threads dazu findet man in der Suchmaschine. Ich würde hier gerne mit euch eine Übersicht der *Rahmengewichte * erstellen. Sie sind immer die Basis für die meist individuellen Aufbauten. Mein Vorschlag, damit es gut strukturiert, vergleichbar und übersichtlich bleibt:

1. Rahmen möglichst nackt wiegen, also auf jeden Fall ohne Innenlager, optimal natürlich auch ohne Lagerschalen. Falls diese drin sind: Bitte einfach als Info angeben!

2. Modellname UND Modelljahr sind absolut notwendig, ebenso die Rahmengröße. Bei Fullys auch den verbauten Dämpfer angeben.

3. Ein Foto des gewogenen Rahmens wäre prima, muss aber nicht unbedingt sein.

Ich fang einfach mal an:

GT Zaskar Expert 2005 in 20" / XL
*1890g*

 inkl. 4 Flaschenhalterschrauben und den Cantisockeln




GT Zaskar 1994 in 19" / L
*1867g*

inkl. 4 Flaschenhalterschrauben und den Cantisockeln




Kepp on wieging


----------



## alf2 (27. Juni 2007)

Tolle Idee:

Ich habe vor dem Aufbau meinen GT ZR 3000 abgewogen. Und zwar mit einer analogen Küchenwaage. Das Gewicht ist also IMHO auf +-20 Gramm genau.

GT ZR 3000, BJ 1999, RH 50 incl. 4 Flaschenhalterschrauben:
*1.650 Gramm*

Photo hab ich nur ein "geborgtes" (Danke versus!). Es ist der blaue im Vordergrund:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrrup150 (27. Juni 2007)

GT Edge Stahlrahmen von ´99
1880g laut Digitalwaage

leider kein Foto vom einzelnen Rahmen:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/384536/cat/500/ppuser/91307


----------



## versus (27. Juni 2007)

ur-zaskar LE bb von 1992 in 19" *2103 *gramm
leider kein foto im album

zaskar gelb von 1999 in 18"* 1980 *gramm (inkl. fsa orbit - war drin und ich wollte ihn nicht extra zum wiegen ausbauen. müsste so 120-150 gramm wiegen)




zaskar le von 1996 rot elox in 18" *1845* gramm


----------



## Ketterechts (28. Juni 2007)

91er Karakoram  - Stahl

Gewicht bei 18" - 2760g


----------



## Kruko (28. Juni 2007)

GT Zaskar LE (1996)

Größe:     19 Zoll
Gewicht:  ca. 1900 gr. (hab es nicht mehr genau messen können, da der Steuersatz schon eingepresst war. Außerdem haben wir eine bescheidende Küchenwaage. Muss ich mal am Wochenende meckern gehen )





Die anderen Rahmen folgen bei einer Wartung


----------



## SuperEva (28. Juni 2007)

Alles gewogen mit einer Kern Hängewage.

Kinder Zaskar mit 20" Räder ohne Flaschenhalterschrauben 1,60kg mit Sattelstützenklemmer und Steuersatz.







Kinder Zaskar mit 24" Räder ohne Flaschenhalterschrauben 1,84kg und ohne Sattelstützenklemmer.






Zaskar X Jahrgang 2000 Grösse S 1,60kg mit 4 Flaschenhalterschrauben und Sattelstützenklemmer


----------



## Ketterechts (29. Juni 2007)

18" Zaskar in BB aus dem Jahre 93

Gewicht 2066g - wie abgebildet





Und dann noch 

18" GT LTS-2 in inkblue Eloxal mit Aluwippe 

Gewicht inkl. RS Deluxe Stahlfederdämpfer : 3066g


----------



## Davidbelize (29. Juni 2007)

aber das ist doch ein lts mit TITANwippe


----------



## Ketterechts (29. Juni 2007)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> aber das ist doch ein lts mit TITANwippe



Nein ist es nicht   - optisch zwar identisch ist diese hier aus Aluminium - glaub mir ich kenn den Unterschied , an meinem LTS Thermoplast hab ich nämlich ne Titanwippe und die hier ist definitiv aus Alu .






.


----------



## zaskar76 (29. Juni 2007)

Gut das es jetzt noch die ultimative Übersicht gibt, ein paar Zahlen stehen hier auch noch 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=153250&highlight=rahmengewichte

Vielleicht würede es ja was bringen wenn einer mal alle Daten übersichtlich zusammenfasst alle paar Seiten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni1599 (1. Juli 2007)

Hier mein Richter 8.0, Rahmengröße 51 cm M/O: ca. 2070g inkl. Cantibolzen


----------



## korat (2. Juli 2007)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> inkl. Cantibolzen


----------



## GT-Hinterland (7. Juli 2007)

*GT Zaskar Race *(2000-2001)

*Größe: *L
*Gewicht:* 1995g






*GT Tequesta* 
(1991)

*Größe:* 16"
*Gewicht:* 2600g (mit Lagerschalen)


----------



## zwinki86 (9. Juli 2007)

weiß einer das gewicht vom gt ruckus flowta und gt moto???

habe leider keine genaue waage da


danke


----------



## alf2 (9. Juli 2007)

Hier ein von Weightweenies recherchiertes Rahmengewicht:

GT	ID XC 3.0	
BJ 2004, Size M
*2825g	*w/ Fox Float R (225 g); 
bare frame 2060g, 
bearings, bolts, seat clamp, etc. 540g





Ich schätze, dass mein 2005er idxc 1.0 Rahmen genausoviel wiegt.


----------



## alf2 (9. Juli 2007)

Hier noch die restlichen Daten, die ich auf der weightweenies Seite gefunden habe:


GT i-Drive 2.0	2001 L	3259 g	w/ shock (w/out shock 3040 g)
GT i-Drive 5.0	2002 XL 3540 g	w/ Fox Float (R or RL?)	
GT i-Drive Pro	2003 M 2740 g	w/ Fox Float RL and seat clamp bolt
GT XCR 1000	? M 2894 g
GT XCR 2000	? L 3369 g
GT XCR LE        ? L 3027 g
GT XCR LE      2000	M 2837 g


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFrankdrien (26. Juli 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

hier noch ein GT Aggressor 1.0, ich denke 2001: 2032 g





Und noch das Xizang in weiß: 1656 g in 19 Zoll


----------



## Bastieeeh (10. August 2007)

GT ZR 1.0 von 2003
Gewicht ohne alles: 1810g (laut digitaler Küchenwaage)

Bilder folgen...


----------



## kingmoe (28. August 2007)

GT Ruckus One Point Zero / 1.0 in Größe "L", BJ 2005, komplett nackt 2250g


----------



## gnss (30. August 2007)

Wieviel kostet der und wieviel Federwegverträgt er?


----------



## Darkwing Duck (7. September 2007)

Juhu, ich stell den neuen Rekord auf *g*
Ruckus One Point Zero als Fully mit Vanilla RC liegt bei 4,9 kg. Gemessen mit der Personenwaage-Differenz-Technik. Aber in den Dimensionen kommts auf 10 g eh nicht mehr an


----------



## zwinki86 (7. September 2007)

ist das der mit steckachse oder der flowta?ich habe den flowta mit van rc...wiegt er dann das gleiche?


----------



## Darkwing Duck (8. September 2007)

öhm, nö, das ist der One Point Zero mit 12x150 mm Steckachse hinten. Ich glaube, den Begriff Flowta gabs bei den 2004ern schon nicht mehr. Was der andere wiegt, kann ich dir leider nicht sagen. Könnte sich bei meiner Messmethode aber auch durchaus im Rahmen von Messtoleranzen bewegen.


----------



## -lupo- (8. September 2007)

Flowta gabs 2004; war eigentlich das Ruckus 2.0 mit Luftdämpfer, anderer Farbe und wie der 2.0 ohne Steckachse. Schätze ihn auf 4,5kg; 400g Unterschied zwischen den Dämpfern und Ausfallenden sollte hinkommen.

@Darkwing: Baust du deins wieder auf oder hast du dein Ruckus damals schon gewogen?

Ich sollte mal das DHi wiegen


----------



## Darkwing Duck (8. September 2007)

Ok, danke für die Aufklärung 

Nee nee, meins ist schon noch im Einsatz. Der aktuelle Aufbau müsste bei meinen Bildern drin sein. Habs gewogen, als ich es vor gut einem Jahr bekommen habe. Nur gestern erst diesen Tread entdeckt 

Edith sagt: Ok, hab grad gesehen, der Aufbau in meiner Gallerie ist auch der von vor gut einem Jahr. Das werd ich die nächsten Tage mal ändern.


----------



## kingmoe (8. September 2007)

Wollen wir den Thread nicht übersichtlich halten und so etwas in Zukunft lieber per PN oder Mail klären


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFrankdrien (20. Oktober 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

hier nun das Gewicht zum 54cm Mobistar Rahmen:

1489 g inkl. Lagerschalen Steuersatz





Viele Grüße


----------



## kingmoe (13. Januar 2008)

So, gemessen mit der "Brettchen über 2 Digitalwaagen"-Technik (da jede für sich nur bis 3kg geht):

Ruckus Two Point Zero von 2004 mit Originaldämpfer Fox Vanilla R. Gewogen mit Steuersatzschalen, aber ohne Schaltauge.
Größe M = 19" (48cm bis Sitzrohrende).
ca. 4.650g


----------



## versus (13. Januar 2008)

i2k inkl. sid dämpfer: 2995gramm


----------



## oliversen (16. Januar 2008)

96er Psyclone, 18",
1990g incl. Cantisockel


----------



## SuperEva (18. Januar 2008)

i2k inkl. sid dämpfer in grösse XL: 3140gramm


----------



## LTS-Spinner (4. Februar 2008)

LTS 20" (Titanwippe): ca. 3825gramm inkl. Dämpfer (Race Tech, 635gramm inkl. Stahlfeder) und Stöcklis macht ca. 3190gramm ohne Dämpfer. Die Stöcklis hab ich nicht gewogen.
Wo wir schon dabei sind:
Steuerrohr: 16cm
Oberrohr: 58cm
Sitzrohr bis OK Sattelschelle: 56,5
Sitzrohr Mitte Mitte: 45cm
Kettenstrebe (wie bei allen LTS): 42cm

zum Vergleich:

GT LTS 19" (Titanwiüppe): 3075 m. Gleitlagern und Dämpfer (RS Deluxe, 480gramm), macht 2595gramm für den Rahmen ohne Dämpfer.


----------



## Kruko (27. Februar 2008)

GT Force (Alu) 1997/98:





Größe:  56 cm
Gewicht: 1720 gr.


----------



## Triturbo (27. Februar 2008)

sorry, aber nur ohne bild : (Komplettbike in meinen Fotos) 

GT Chucker 1.0 2006 size M : 2180g ohne Lagerschalen, mit Flaschenhalterschrauben und Schaltauge.


----------



## Fabian'97 (9. März 2008)

gt zaskar LE 01/97: 1730g

leider ohne bild weil ich nicht weiß wie mans hochlädt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LTS-Spinner (15. April 2008)

Modelle mit der Titanwippe:

Rahmendreieck LTS 2 21": 1372 gramm
Rahmendreieck LTS Team 19": 1284 gramm

Also nur rund 90gr Unterschied. Die Hinterbauten sind alle gleich groß und vermutlich gewichtsmäßig identisch.


----------



## Kint (16. April 2008)

LTS-Spinner schrieb:


> Modelle mit der Titanwippe:
> 
> Rahmendreieck LTS 2 21": 1372 gramm
> Rahmendreieck LTS Team 19": 1284 gramm
> ...



hallo rahmengröße ?   zum einen gabs keine 21" LTS, zum anderen würde das bedeuten, dasss der team schwerer ist als der 2er, in gleicher größe... was ich für ausgeschlossen halte...


----------



## H.B.O (18. April 2008)

Hi Leute,


Weiß jemand was ein 2007 GT DHi (M) Rahmen wiegt ?


----------



## LTS-Spinner (18. April 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> hallo rahmengröße ?   zum einen gabs keine 21" LTS, zum anderen würde das bedeuten, dasss der team schwerer ist als der 2er, in gleicher größe... was ich für ausgeschlossen halte...



Ok, ok, meinetwegen 20", aber die Gewichte stimmen schon. Wenn man die Rahmendreiecke nebeneinander hält und die unterschiedlichen Unterrohrdimensionen sieht wird das aber deutlich.
Das 20"er hat ein geradezu schmächtiges Unterrohr im Vergleich. Der LTS 1 und auch der Team Rahmen haben ein viel wuchtigeres Unterrohr und werden auch mehr wiegen. Sie werden aber eben auch viel steifer im Tretlager sein, das LTS 2 hat dort quasi keine Querovalisierung!
Ich werde die tage mal ein Bild dazu einstellen.
Was mich auch verwundert hat: Bringt man die Drehpunkte an der Sattelschelle und am Tretlager überein so fällt auf, dass Die Unterkante des Steuerrohr des 19er ca. 27mm (!) höher liegt, die Oberkante aber nur ca. 3 mm tiefer (20er = 16 cm Steuerrohr, 19er = 13 cm). Das bedeutet der 19er verträgt wesentlich "längere" Gabeln als der 20er, gleiche Position des Hinterbaus vorrausgesetzt.
Die Oberrohr verlaufen dabei auf fast gleicher Höhe. Wer sich also auf nen 20er Rahmen setzt und dann ne 120er gabel einbaut braucht verdammt lange Beine. Selbst ich mit 93er Schrittlänge hätte gerne manches Mal mehr Luft "drunter" gehabt, mit einer MZ Bomber mit 93mm Federweg...


----------



## kingmoe (18. April 2008)

LTS-Spinner schrieb:


> Ok, ok, meinetwegen 20", aber die Gewichte stimmen schon. Wenn man die Rahmendreiecke nebeneinander hält und die unterschiedlichen Unterrohrdimensionen sieht wird das aber deutlich.
> Das 20"er hat ein geradezu schmächtiges Unterrohr im Vergleich. Der LTS 1 und auch der Team Rahmen haben ein viel wuchtigeres Unterrohr und werden auch mehr wiegen. Sie werden aber eben auch viel steifer im Tretlager sein, das LTS 2 hat dort quasi keine Querovalisierung!



Also, mein 6061er ist leichter als der LTS2 aus 7005er:

So, ich habe mal die Hauptrahmen gewogen, alle sind 18", also gleich groß.

Das Teil in BB: LTS1 oder Team, also 6061er mit fettem UR:
1125g

Der Blaue: LTS2, 7005er, UR am Lager schlanker, aber mit Verstärkung überm Lager und abgedrehtem Lagergehäuse mit dickerem Mittelteil:
1236g

Der schwarze ist außer Konkurrenz, da er ja für Alu-Wippe ist. Sollte ein 1997er LTS/LTS-Spin sein, er liegt dazwischen:
1181g





Lager/UR:


----------



## LTS-Spinner (21. April 2008)

Also hier mal die Beweisfotos:





Beide Rahmen deckungsgleich...













Soviel zum Thema Einbauhöhe der Gabel..  





Hier sind die unterschiedlichen Breiten der Unterrohre besonders deutlich





Hier sieht man die unterschiedlichen Bauhöhen der Unterrohre...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrrup150 (18. Mai 2008)

Zaskar Team 2007 Gr. M 1680


----------



## versus (29. Juni 2008)

1994er xizang in 19" = 1620 gramm


----------



## divergent! (29. Juni 2008)

gt rts 3 in 16" aktuell rund 3100gr wie abgebildet.

stahlschrauben werden durch titan getauscht, ein paar zuganschläge sind jetzt ab und der kleine umlenkhebel wird evtl. aus alu kommen ( aktuell guß vermute ich mal )

dürfte dann knapp unter 3000 landen. mal sehen


----------



## gtbiker (19. September 2008)

GT Tempest 16Zoll: ca. 2050g inkl. Schaltauge und Canti-Sockel, ohne Lack.
2452-342 (Innenlager)-ca.60g (Lagerschalen)=ca. 2050g


----------



## zaskar-le (19. September 2008)

GT Xizang, wahrscheinlich 1997
*1.570 Gramm, 18"*


----------



## divergent! (19. September 2008)

gt rts orig. mit stahlhinterbau 3100gr ( 16" )

selber rahmen mit aluhinterbau, titanschrauben, diverse zuganschläge weg 2640gr ( 16" )


----------



## alf2 (19. September 2008)

GT Sanction 1.0, BJ 2008 in Größe S
*3.750g* incl. DHX 4.0 Dämpfer, ohne Sattelkleme und Steuersatz


----------



## versus (20. September 2008)

GT lightning 18" 1997: 1586gramm


----------



## mountymaus (21. September 2008)

GT ZR Lotto (2001) Rh 50





inkl. Lagerschalen ca. 1320 gr.


----------



## kingmoe (23. September 2008)

GT Peace 26", Modell 2008, Größe L (52,5cm bis Sitzrohr-Oberkante / 59,5cm OR), "butted 4130 cr-mo tubes".

Inkl. Exzenter, sonst nackt, fast genau

*3000g* 





Ich bin wohl einer der Wenigen, der Geld ausgibt, um hinterher ein rund 1kg schwereres Bike zu haben - und das beim Singlespeeder...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oliversen (23. September 2008)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Ich bin wohl einer der Wenigen, der Geld ausgibt, um hinterher ein rund 1kg schwereres Bike zu haben - und das beim Singlespeeder...



Ich kann das sehr, sehr gut nachvollziehen.....
Glueckwunsch!!! Aber wenn schon Peace dann doch als 29er. Ab 2009 uebrigens mit horizontalen Ausfallern. Dann wird der Rahmen vielleicht etwas leichter

oliversen


----------



## kingmoe (23. September 2008)

Die schöne, gerade Gabel wiegt auch über 1,5kg!!! Aber da kommt eh meine Judy Race rein (wiegt das gleiche).
Beim 2009er steht tatsächlich, dass der Rahmen jetzt aus (hoffentlich leichteren) Reynolds 520er Rohren ist und horizontale Ausfaller hat. Das spart auf jeden Fall deutlich Gewicht.







29er ist nicht so meins, ich lande immer wieder bei 26". 

Nun genug OT-Spam


----------



## 3kk3 (25. September 2008)

Hi..GT Zaskar 96 in 20" wiegt (mit Schaltauge und 2 Schrauben in den Löchern für die Flaschenhalterbefestigung.....
2200g ...auah..


----------



## Master | Torben (26. September 2008)

kingmoe schrieb:


>



WAHAAAAA - wenn ich nich schon nen Singlespeeder hätte wäre das DIE Wahl, geil! 

Hat jemand von euch das Gewicht von nem Idrive5 Rahmen in der Schublade?


----------



## Deleted61137 (26. September 2008)

Auf Seite 1 hat ALF das gelistet : 

"GT i-Drive 5.0 2002 XL 3540 g w/ Fox Float (R or RL?) "


----------



## kingmoe (26. September 2008)

GT-Musa schrieb:


> Auf Seite 1 hat ALF das gelistet :
> 
> "GT i-Drive 5.0 2002 XL 3540 g w/ Fox Float (R or RL?) "



Aber nicht i-Drive5 mit Modell 5.0 verwechseln!!! 2002 gab es noch kein i-Drive5


----------



## Deleted61137 (26. September 2008)

Oh, sorry! Da hab ich wohl nicht genau gelesen und nur I-Drive 5 gesehen.


----------



## Master | Torben (26. September 2008)

Ich such für das I-Drive5, also das neuere 

PS: Passt zwar nicht wirklich hier rein aber aus aktuellem Anlass (und weils für das GT ist) - ich suche leichte Disc Naben zum Laufrad aufbauen. Eigentlich hatte ich die Novatec X-Light ins Auge gefasst die mit 151g VR und 271g HR super leicht sind und deren Preis mit 105 bzw. 145 Euro auch sehr gut ist - leider sind die aus dem Shop verschwunden


----------



## H.B.O (1. Oktober 2008)

Hi,

Was wiegt eigentlich ein 07 DHI Rahmen, bin zu faul zum auseinanderbauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (1. Oktober 2008)

Master | Torben schrieb:


> Ich such für das I-Drive5, also das neuere
> 
> PS: Passt zwar nicht wirklich hier rein aber aus aktuellem Anlass (und weils für das GT ist) - ich suche leichte Disc Naben zum Laufrad aufbauen. Eigentlich hatte ich die Novatec X-Light ins Auge gefasst die mit 151g VR und 271g HR super leicht sind und deren Preis mit 105 bzw. 145 Euro auch sehr gut ist - leider sind die aus dem Shop verschwunden





naja superleicht ist das nun wirklich nicht. kauf dir american classic naben in dieser preisklasse. dann sparst du im vergleich zur novatec gut 50gr


----------



## Master | Torben (3. Oktober 2008)

Die 105 bzw. 145 Euro oben bezogen sich auf einen Nabensatz und nicht nur auf eine Nabe


----------



## kathoz (8. Oktober 2008)

GT Xizang 19.97 ; 18Zoll ; 1582 gramm


----------



## H.B.O (8. Oktober 2008)

wen interessiert eigentlich ob ein gt schlagmichtotrahmen aus dem jahr 1899, 1912 oder 2094 gramm wiegt??????????? das ist der be$(%!Â§Â§â¬#$te scâ¬!$$threat Ã¼berhaupt, was soll das?????, ...kein Leben ?....kein vernÃ¼nftiges Rad ?


----------



## versus (8. Oktober 2008)

H.B.O schrieb:


> wen interessiert eigentlich ob ein gt schlagmichtotrahmen aus dem jahr 1899, 1912 oder 2094 gramm wiegt??????????? das ist der be$(%!§§#$te sc!$$threat überhaupt, was soll das?????, ...kein Leben ?....kein vernünftiges Rad ?



schaut mal leute, da ist wieder mal was amüsantes aus irgendeiner einer höhle gekrabbelt


----------



## Manni1599 (8. Oktober 2008)

Wie sagte Vati schon früher: Hier laufen sie rum und der Grzimek sucht sie....

@H.B.O.: wo ist dein Pfleger?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 76843 (8. Oktober 2008)

hmhm nicht beachten, der gelbe Wagen wird ihn holen und zurück bringen..

weitermachen..

hat jemand nen nackten Avalanche 2004 auf der Wage gehabt?

Mfg


----------



## H.B.O (9. Oktober 2008)

Ich fahre selbst ein GT mit dem ich sehr zufrieden bin, aber was Hans "ich kann mit meinem Rad nur hüpfen" Rey an seltsamen Karakoram, Avalanche (welche weder besonders stabil, leicht noch sonstwas sind) etc. Fanatikern hervorgebracht hat, verwundert mich immer wieder. Wenn diese dann auch noch anfangen ihre "schätze" zu wiegen und zu vergleichen, dann hörts bei mir auf. Das musste mal gesagt werden.

In diesem Sinne...Hoch auf dem gelben Wa aagen....


----------



## kingmoe (9. Oktober 2008)

H.B.O schrieb:


> Ich fahre selbst ein GT mit dem ich sehr zufrieden bin, aber was Hans "ich kann mit meinem Rad nur hüpfen" Rey an seltsamen Karakoram, Avalanche (welche weder besonders stabil, leicht noch sonstwas sind) etc. Fanatikern hervorgebracht hat, verwundert mich immer wieder. Wenn diese dann auch noch anfangen ihre "schätze" zu wiegen und zu vergleichen, dann hörts bei mir auf. Das musste mal gesagt werden.
> 
> In diesem Sinne...Hoch auf dem gelben Wa aagen....



Und nun ist alles gesagt und wir machen den Thread bitte nicht weiter kaputt. *Over!*


----------



## H.B.O (9. Oktober 2008)

ok ok jedem tierchen sein plaisirchen...


----------



## Master | Torben (9. Oktober 2008)

H.B.O schrieb:


> ok ok jedem tierchen sein plaisirchen...



So siehts aus und ich hätte trotzdem gerne das Gewicht von nem GT Idrive5... nicht weil ich dem Hans so huldige oder weil ich mich dran aufgeile und auch nicht weil es ein GT schlagmichtotrahmen aus dem jahre 0815 ist, sondern weil ich - wie alle außer dir hier - an Gewichten interessiert bin um mein Bikeprojekt auch Gewichtstechnisch im Auge zu behalten.

Was du sicher nicht weißt ist (und dir auch sicher nicht vorstellen kannst) - viele hier betreiben in gewisser Weise Denkmalpflege, weil sie die Daten eben speziell der alten Sachen zusammentragen und das kenne ich sonst von keinem Herstellerforum hier und auch wenn ich es nicht direkt unterstützen kann find ich das wirklich ne super Sache.

Grundlegend kenn ja jeder denken was er will aber bevor man hier ausprobiert was die Tastatur alles für Zeichen machen kann halte ich es für mehr als angebracht die Klappe zu halten, speziell wenn dann nur so ein dämliches geblubber kommt!


----------



## Oggynator (9. Januar 2009)

GT Bravado 1997 20" 2350g ..

Andreas


----------



## Triturbo (9. Januar 2009)

Triturbo schrieb:


> sorry, aber nur ohne bild : (Komplettbike in meinen Fotos)
> 
> GT Chucker 1.0 2006 size M : 2180g ohne Lagerschalen, mit Flaschenhalterschrauben und Schaltauge.



Jetzt mit Bild und mit Kettenstrebenschutz und Steuersatz.





2297g


----------



## tofu1000 (10. Januar 2009)

Triturbo schrieb:


> Jetzt mit Bild...



Oh, Bike Department Ost - einer meiner liebsten Läden zum Geld ausgeben!  Einer der Mechaniker ist wohl auch ein recht großer GT-Freund.


----------



## Triturbo (10. Januar 2009)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> Oh, Bike Department Ost - einer meiner liebsten Läden zum Geld ausgeben!  Einer der Mechaniker ist wohl auch ein recht großer GT-Freund.



Keine Ahnung, ich war da noch nicht  Hab ich als Werbegeschenk beim Leibziger Marathon bekommen.


----------



## gummikuh99 (10. Januar 2009)

Dann will ich auch mal meine Gramms anbieten :

GT Xizang, Bj. ???, Ausfallenden ohne GT-Logo, V-Brake, Rahmen-Nr. G19102S : 

1560 gr. ohne Canti-Bolzen  

Gruß

Gummikuh99


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingmoe (11. Januar 2009)

gummikuh99 schrieb:


> Dann will ich auch mal meine Gramms anbieten :
> 
> GT Xizang, Bj. ???, Ausfallenden ohne GT-Logo, V-Brake, Rahmen-Nr. G19102S :
> 
> ...



Danke, weißt du auch noch die GT-Größe?


----------



## Kruko (11. Januar 2009)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Danke, weißt du auch noch die GT-Größe?



Müsste ein 19 Zoll sein. G*19*102

Alle älteren Xizangs, die ich bisher hier gesehen habe, weisen dieses Muster auf.
Tomasius hat einen 18 Zoll und dessen Rahmennummer fängt mit G18... an.
Versus und mein Xizang sind 19 Zoll und haben die Zahlenfolge G19...


----------



## divergent! (19. Januar 2009)

gt lts 1 in 16"   


2973gr


----------



## Bastieeeh (19. Januar 2009)

Könnt ihr bitte die Gewichte auch in eure Beiträge schreiben? Sollten eure Bilder-Links irgendwann mal nicht mehr funktionieren (wäre ja nicht das erste mal, dass bspw. die Gallerien hier im mtb-news bei Nirvana landen), dann steht nicht viel Inhalt bei euren Posts.


----------



## versus (2. Februar 2009)

sts 1997 in 18":  

3096 gramm (inkl. rs super deluxe)


----------



## muttipullover (6. Februar 2009)

98er Zaskar LE, 18", mit Schaltauge = 1750g


----------



## gtbiker (6. Februar 2009)

billi joe schrieb:


> hat jemand nen nackten Avalanche 2004 auf der Wage gehabt?


so einen?



2302g inkl. 2 eingepresster Schalen für den Steuersatz.
Avalanche 3.0


----------



## Davidbelize (20. Februar 2009)

geb ich dann auch mal meinen senf dazu,.......93er gt psyclone mit tretlager 2622 gr.


----------



## versus (20. Februar 2009)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> geb ich dann auch mal meinen senf dazu,.......93er gt psyclone mit tretlager 2622 gr.



da würde mich das gewicht vom nackten rahmen aber wirklich sehr interessieren. vielleicht könntest du das noch nachreichen wenn es so weit ist. ich dachte ein psyclone liegt so kanpp über 2kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Davidbelize (20. Februar 2009)

also das 19er gt von oldman lag auch schon bei über 2200 gr.

werde aber nach dem tretlagerausbau das gewicht dann nachreichen.


----------



## zaskar-le (20. Februar 2009)

...das gelbe Psyclone von mir/david/oldman hatte mit Innenlager und Lagerschalen auch etwas Übergewicht - ich tippe mal knapp unter 3kg. War aber ein 1992er. [edit: david war schneller ]

Mein Bravado LE aus 1993, das ja aus gleichem Rohr geschnitzt wurde, wiegt geschätzte 2.600 Gramm, nackt.


----------



## versus (20. Februar 2009)

wow, dann sind da aber riesen unterschiede in den jahrgängen. habe eben nochmal olivers post nachgschlagen: 1996er 18": 1990gramm


----------



## Kruko (28. Februar 2009)

GT XCR LE in Größe M

2800 gr. mit Dämpfer


----------



## joines (28. Februar 2009)

GT Xizang, Jahrgang 1997 in 16" :

1504g


----------



## Davidbelize (1. März 2009)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> geb ich dann auch mal meinen senf dazu,.......93er gt psyclone mit tretlager 2622 gr.




so @versus entwarnung der rahmen ist nicht so schwer wie erwartet.
hab das bike jetzt mal mit einer ordentlichen digitalwaage nachgewogen und das resultat lautet (mit tretlager ohne schaltauge)...2284 grämmer.
klingt doch viel besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joe yeti (1. März 2009)

weis jemand was ein 2000er zasi le mit den tischtennisschlägern in m wiegt?

gruss joe und danke


----------



## versus (11. März 2009)

mein 99er psyclone in 16"

schlanke 1814 gramm


----------



## oclvfan (13. März 2009)

hallo ihr lieben, mal ne frage die euer expertenwissen fordert. 

man hat mich freundlich darauf hingewiesen das meine in x beiträgen plazierte frage, nicht nur nervt, sondern darüber hinaus im einzig zutreffenden beitrag nicht gestellt wurde, dem gewichte beitrag. hiermit hol ich das nun nach. ich würde mich sehr freuen wenn einer mir weiterhelfen könnte. danke euch.

kann mir einer von euch vielleicht das gewicht eines GT STS thermoplast hauptrahmens angeben? größe 18 oder noch besser 20 zoll. ohne lager, achsen, ohne hinterbau, ohne dämpfer, ect. das nackte vordere dreieck. Es ist der rahmen so anno 1997 der auch im steuerrohr eine alumuffe hat. die XC version.

danke und liebe grüße, al.


----------



## kingmoe (8. August 2009)

GT Zaskar 1995 in 19" / L
*1768g*
"nackig", mit Schaltauge.


----------



## daywalker71 (8. August 2009)

Hi

@Kingmoe
Du wolltest mal den i-drive 5 Rahmen auf die Waage wuchten, hatte ich dieser Tage in nem anderen Thread mal gelesen...  klar das mich das interessiert 

See ya next week


----------



## BR1044 (8. August 2009)

mein 24" Kenisis bringt 2200g auf due Waage.


----------



## MirkoR (8. August 2009)

Hi,

ich hab mir auch mal mein ERSTES GT gekauft und ich wüsste mal gern was da für ein Rahmen gewesen sein könnte!

Rahmen                     Unterm Tretlager
3097g                       

88        T0
                               210     471


Gabel  PI...ER
1038g Cro Mo
22 2 x 27


Hier ein Bild (leider unscharf)






Hoffe ih könnt mir mit ratschlägen zur Seite stehn beim wiederaufbau!
lg mirko


----------



## versus (10. August 2009)

97er karakoram (schwarz/blau - mit flammen) in 18" - 2239gramm


----------



## Kruko (10. August 2009)

versus schrieb:


> 97er karakoram (schwarz/blau - mit flammen) in 18" - 2239gramm



schön, dass es mit dem Rahmen geklappt hat


----------



## kingmoe (10. August 2009)

daywalker71 schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> @Kingmoe
> Du wolltest mal den i-drive 5 Rahmen auf die Waage wuchten, hatte ich dieser Tage in nem anderen Thread mal gelesen...  klar das mich das interessiert
> ...



Kommt, Rahmen ist gerade beim Dealer, Lager frisch machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sascha123 (17. August 2009)

*95er Zaskar LE* in 18 Zoll








*ca. 1850 Gramm, die schwere Sau! * (ohne Gabel )

Ich habe zum Vergleich mal meinen Klein Attitude Race Rahmen mit *22 Zoll* gewogen. Der wiegt *inklusive eingepresster Steuersatzschalen* nur 1650 Gramm.


----------



## LTS-Spinner (28. August 2009)

Ich hab schon geahnt, 3580gr  Rahmen mit Dämpfer, hier in der Bucht:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140341494601&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:DE:1123

I Drive 5 Bj 2006? also erste Generation Version Deutschland in "M"...
was soll dann erst der "L" wiegen oder gar "XL"...? Knapp 3,8 oder gar 4kg?


----------



## kingmoe (28. August 2009)

LTS-Spinner schrieb:


> Ich hab schon geahnt, 3580gr  Rahmen mit Dämpfer, hier in der Bucht:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140341494601&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:DE:1123
> 
> ...



So, I-Drive5, BJ. 2005, Größe XL, mit Steuersatz (aber ohne Klemme wie auf dem Foto!)

*3780g*
Also ca. 3700g komplett "nackig".


----------



## kingmoe (29. August 2009)

kingmoe schrieb:


> So, I-Drive5, BJ. 2005, Größe XL, mit Steuersatz (aber ohne Klemme wie auf dem Foto!)
> 
> *3780g*
> Also ca. 3700g komplett "nackig".



*Dämpfer ist der original Fox Float Luftdämpder.*


----------



## LTS-Spinner (29. August 2009)

Huihuiui,

zieht man 200gramm für den Dämpfer ab liegt man bei immer noch bei seehr sehr vielen 3500gramm reines Rahmengewicht... viele Enduros haben nicht mal das Rahmengewicht...


----------



## daywalker71 (30. August 2009)

Hallo

Ich habe den i-Drive5 Rahmen in XL von kingmoe zu mir nach Haus geholt damit das Kellersiechtum ein Ende findet  Befindet sich derzeit im Aufbau und ich hab dann mal die Waage hergenommen.

Ergänzend zu


> So, I-Drive5, BJ. 2005, Größe XL, mit Steuersatz (aber ohne Klemme wie auf dem Foto!)
> 
> 3780g
> Also ca. 3700g komplett "nackig".



3700 - 292gr (Dämpfer + Aufnahmen) =* 3408gr*


----------



## Triturbo (2. Dezember 2009)

GT Zaskar Team 2007, RH 50


----------



## divergent! (6. Dezember 2009)

rts in 16"


----------



## Scottbiker68 (6. Dezember 2009)

1997er Terramoto in 20 Zoll.

Rahmengewicht : 1925 gramm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## whiskeytaster (30. März 2010)

Hat jemand das Gewicht von nem 2009er Ruckus sx parat???
Überleg, eins zu holen und als 4xer aufzubauen..


----------



## speedy79 (18. April 2010)

GT Sanction 2.0 2009er Gr.M:                              3431,5 Gramm inklusive Steuersatz FSA Orbit!

Dämpfer Fox DHX Air 4.0 2009er:                            389,1 Gramm

Dämpferhülsen und Schrauben und Bolzen für Dämpfer: 37,3 Gramm


----------



## LTS-Spinner (15. Juli 2010)

GT I DRIVE 5 2.2 XL

Gewogen hab ich ihn so nebenbei, ich hab es schon vermutet, jetzt ist es amtlich, es ist ein kleines Pummelchen: ca. 3600gr. Rahmengewicht inkl. Dämpfer  . 
Zum Trost: ein Liteville in XL wiegt auch 3000gr...
Rechnet man den Dämpfer raus sind es immer noch gute 3300gr-  naja, dann muß ich eben was abnehmen ;-) Jedenfalls KEIN guter Wert, aber das war mir ja halbwegs klar. 
Offtopic: In Willingen hab ich den Fehler gemacht und bin sowohl das Katz ALP und das Liteville MK 8 gefahren in 160mm vorne / hinten. BOAH, ein absoluter Traum, vor allem das Liteville. Ich hoffe nicht dass ich doch alles verkaufen muß um sowas zu bekommen- was besseres hab ich noch nicht gefahren, echt fett! Auch das Katz ist sehr sehr geil- natürlich für die meisten von uns (ich spreche mal einfach im Plural an dieser Stelle) unbezahlbar.


----------



## epic2006 (27. Juli 2010)

91er Xizang 18" 1798g mit Crosser und Kabelführungg unter dem Tretlager (titanverschraubt)


----------



## Ketterechts (28. Juli 2010)

94er GT Xizang in 18" - *1570g*


----------



## mani.r (8. August 2010)

Hallo.
Kann mir jemand sagen was ein GT Force Carbon Rahmen wiegt?
Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## planetsmasher (9. August 2010)

GT Zaskar Carbon Team '08 Grösse L:

1420 gr. (sacht zumindest die Briefwaage im Büro)


----------



## cyclery.de (18. August 2010)

mani.r schrieb:


> Hallo.
> Kann mir jemand sagen was ein GT Force Carbon Rahmen wiegt?
> Danke



Ja kann ich (siehe unten). Dazu gibt es noch die Gewichte einiger anderer Rahmen (gemessen mit einer 50g-Teilung)...

GT Zaskar Carbon Team, Größe S - 1,50 kg




GT Force Carbon Pro, Größe M - 2,70kg




GT Sensor 1.0, Größe M - 2,65kg




GT Force 1.0, Größe L - 3,25kg




GT Sanction 1.0, Größe M - 3,40kg




GT Ruckus DX, Größe M - 2,20kg




GT Ruckus UF, Größe M - 2,80kg




GT Ruckus DJ, Größe S - 2,95kg




Wenn jemand Interesse an einem der abgebildeten Rahmen hat, so kann er mich gerne kontaktieren. Sind allesam wirklich billig abzugeben. Den Force 1.0 Rahmen hätte ich auch noch in M.


----------



## mani.r (18. August 2010)

cyclery.de schrieb:


> GT Force Carbon Pro, Größe M - 2,70kg
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow - Danke. 
Hab mal irgendwo 2,8kg gelesen, dann wieder 3,1kg. So ist es perkfet.
Hab an dem Force Carbon interesse.
Kannst mir gerne per PM schreiben.


----------



## Deleted 66735 (6. September 2010)

Hallo

Ist der GT FORCE Rahmen noch zu haben !?

                   Danke Peter


----------



## cyclery.de (6. September 2010)

Hallo Peter,

leider hatten wir vom Force Carbon nur ein Einzelstück, welches bereits verkauft ist. Hattest Du mir die Nachricht auf dem AB hinterlassen?


----------



## Deleted 66735 (6. September 2010)

Hallo

Ja , aber bin am FORCE SPORT interessiert !
Habe eine Schrittlänge nachgemessen 84cm , würde da das M passen !?

Hast eine PN 

                      Danke Peter


----------



## Kruko (6. September 2010)

@seppwurz

Ich würde das per PN ausmachen und ganz schnell meine Telefonnummer hier löschen


----------



## LTS-Spinner (15. September 2010)

LTS-Spinner schrieb:


> GT I DRIVE 5 2.2 XL
> 
> Gewogen hab ich ihn so nebenbei, ich hab es schon vermutet, jetzt ist es amtlich, es ist ein kleines Pummelchen: ca. 3600gr. Rahmengewicht inkl. Dämpfer  .
> Zum Trost: ein Liteville in XL wiegt auch 3000gr...
> Rechnet man den Dämpfer raus sind es immer noch gute 3300gr-  naja, dann muß ich eben was abnehmen ;-) Jedenfalls KEIN guter Wert, aber das war mir ja halbwegs klar





Nachlese:

Rahmendreieck XL: 1584gr.
Dämpfer FOX FLOAT R: 302gr. inkl. Schrauben
Hinterbau: 1664gr. inkl. I- Drive
(I Drive Tretlagergehäuse: 155gr. nackt)
Dogbone: 40gr. inkl. Schrauben
1 ALU Achsbolzen: 74gr. inkl. Schrauben

sind zusammen 3664gr.


----------



## fluxkatze (9. Oktober 2010)

Hat jemand angaben über das Rahmengewicht des Treck 6000 Jg. 2010?


----------



## bvarnfullagts (12. Oktober 2010)

1998 18" GT Psyclone 4lb 1 oz  or 1817 grams


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingmoe (12. Oktober 2010)

fluxkatze schrieb:


> Hat jemand angaben über das Rahmengewicht des Treck 6000 Jg. 2010?



Das dürfte schwer werden - zumindest im GT-Forum


----------



## Splatter666 (12. Oktober 2010)

Moin!

Zaskar LE 93er, 19" 1924g

Ciao, Splat


----------



## LopesBlingBling (4. November 2010)

Hi kannst du mir falls du die rahmen noch hast die preise von ruckus uf und dem ruckus sx sagen?

lg
André


----------



## mono! (1. Februar 2011)

Hi,

ein paar weitere Rahmengewichte:

*GT LTS DH 1997*, Größe S, inkl. RS Super Deluxe:
3.207 g (mit Pulverbeschichtung)
ca. 2.957 g (angenommene 250 g für die Pulverbeschichtung)

*GT STS DH 1998*, Größe S, inkl. RS Super Deluxe:
3.319 g

*GT STS Lobo DH 1998*, Größe M, inkl. RS Deluxe PullShock:
3.967 g
(alle die Stahlfeder wiegt 349 g, der komplette Dämpfer hat 722 g)

*GT Karakoram 1998*, Größe 20", inkl. GT Schnellspanner:
2.357 g

Grüße!


----------



## Rahbari (16. Februar 2012)

Für die Liste:

*Psyclone*, Modelljahr 1992, Rahmengröße 19 Zoll, Material True Temper GTX Ultra III, fillet  brazed, ohne U-Brake, ohne Innenlager, ohne Sattelklemme, ohne Steuersatz, mit auswechselbaren Schaltauge  und Originallack genau* 2171g* (gemessen mit Postwaage).


----------



## Ricochet_LE1983 (4. Januar 2013)

Moinsen, hat jemand das gewicht eines 99er Ricochet in 18 Zoll?


----------



## epic2006 (7. Januar 2013)

93er GT Psyclone mit Originallack in 18" nackig (also nicht wie auf dem Bild): 2086g





Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## epic2006 (25. Januar 2013)

93/94er GT Xizang 18" nackig, also nicht wie auf dem Bild: 1577g mit Stahlsockeln:





Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## epic2006 (25. Januar 2013)

93er GT Zaskar 18" nackig mit Kabelführung am Tretlager und Stahlbolzen: 2068g





Gruß, Gerrit

....bei dem 21" Virage hab ich Depp nicht gewogen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oscar1 (5. Februar 2013)

Zaskar Pro 2009 - 1698g in L (Kinesis nicht Carbon)
Gewicht ist incl. Schaltauge, 4 Flaschenhalter-Schrauben und 4 Clips für die Bremsleitung


----------



## Toadstool (27. Februar 2013)

Mein GT Karakoram 1997, leichter als ich vermutet hätte 





Rahmenhöhe: 46 cm
*Gewicht: 2164 g*


----------



## whitesheep (5. März 2013)

98er *GT Edge TI* 56cm....absolut nackt (keine Umlenkung bei Tretlager, keine Zuggegenhalter Unterrohr, kein Steuersatz...)

*1486g*r laut Briefwaage...






lg
sheep


----------



## Rahbari (21. Juni 2013)

*1997 GT Xizang** 18 Zoll* mit Cantisockel: *1530g.*


----------



## Rahbari (15. August 2013)

*Zaskar*, gebaut September 1990 (=MJ *1991*),* 18 Zoll*. Noch mit 68mm Tretlagergehäuse. Kein auswechselbares Schaltauge, U-Brake, Zugführungen angenietet

Gewicht: stattliche* 2111g* mit Cantisockel.  Kein Wunder, dass die Teile unverwüstlich sind.


----------



## Kruko (19. August 2013)

GT Xizang 9r in Größe L





Gewicht ca. 1800 gr. mit Sattelklemme. Nicht gerade ein Leichtgewicht aber trotzdem schön.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andolino (29. Dezember 2013)

GT Zaskar 08/97 wiegt mit Cantisockeln genau 1800g. 

Schaltauge, Schrauben für Flaschenhalterung, Zugumlenkung und Schraube für Sattelklemme nochmal 40g extra.


----------



## tempest-boy (15. Januar 2014)

GT Force Carbon Gr. M BJ. 2012 

*2850 g* mit Fox Floar R Dämpfer ( wiegt ca *235g*...)

Leichter als in den Bike-Bravos angegeben ( 3200 g...)


----------



## Leuchtentrager (6. September 2014)

Corrado (Karakoram elite) 1994, True Temper GTX, 18":




*2226g* (ohne Lenklagerschalen) plus 1g für abgekloppte Decals.


----------



## ceo (17. September 2014)

mein zaskar le in 20" von 1996 wiegt nackt (nur mit cantisockeln) 1840g.






mein zaskar in 20" von 1993 wiegt nackt (nur mit cantisockeln) 2015g.


----------



## LeFrankdrien (1. Oktober 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

hier nun noch der Zaskar Carbon Team Rahmen in chrome aus 2012: 1290 g in Gr. M mit Tonnenmuttern für die PM Sockel, Cable Guide und Leitungsclips





VG
peru


----------



## Leuchtentrager (1. November 2014)

93er Bravado LE in 18": *2185 g*

Mir scheint übrigens, dass Tange- und True-Temper-Rahmen abweichende Maßsysteme haben. Mein 18"-Tange-Infinity-Karakoram hat von Mitte Tretlager bis Mitte Oberrohr 45 cm und bis Ende Sitzrohr 51 cm, die True-Temper-GTXe haben 46 cm bzw. 52 cm. Daraus folgt, dass die True-Temper-Rahmen bezogen auf die Rahmengröße etwas mehr Stahl haben.


----------



## Triturbo (2. November 2014)

GT Zaskar Team 2007 Größe M ohne Steuersatz mit Schaltauge 
Gewicht: 1674g


----------



## ceo (19. November 2014)

dieses gt tempest 7005 16" von 1993 oder '94 wiegt nackt (nur mit cantisockeln) 2020g


----------



## Tucana (22. November 2014)

GT Zaskar LE Team Edition, 1999
in 16" ca. 1799g.


----------



## Manni1599 (30. November 2014)

Schön!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFrankdrien (17. Dezember 2014)

GT Peace SiS in 16" mit beefigen 2750 g......




DSC02121 by gt.edge.ti, on Flickr

Mal sehen, ob der Rahmen passt oder doch zu klein ist...

VG
peru


----------



## tofu1000 (17. Dezember 2014)

peru73 schrieb:


> GT Peace SiS in 16" mit beefigen 2750 g......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Doch hoffentlich mit Gabel, Steuersatz und Schaltauge?!


----------



## LeFrankdrien (18. Dezember 2014)

Hi Steve,

na ein SiS hat ja (noch) kein Schaltauge  Damit ist auch schon klar, was ich ihm "antun" werde

Das Exzenter Lager ist drin, Steuersatz auch, aber mehr nicht, also "best-weight" o. Steuersatz wird wohl um 2650 g liegen.

Fluid Film rein, damit ists dann ein optimales Wintertrainingsgerät. Widerstand gibt Trainingseffekt....

VG
peru



tofu1000 schrieb:


> Doch hoffentlich mit Gabel, Steuersatz und Schaltauge?!


----------



## Ketterechts (18. Dezember 2014)

Ha - das kann ich topen :

GT Legacy - nackter Rahmen in 19" - 3,09 kg


----------



## LeFrankdrien (20. Dezember 2014)

...und hier noch die zweite Winterschl$$$$:




DSC02123 by gt.edge.ti, on Flickr

2305 g für nen 18" Alu Rahmen nach GT Maß ist auch ein Wort....aber wir sind es ja gewohnt...

VG
peru


----------



## Leuchtentrager (4. Oktober 2015)

GT Karakoram Elite (True Temper GTX) 1993 in 16" ohne alles: 1.970 g.


----------



## Ganimed! (7. Oktober 2015)

GT Pantera AL in 20 Zoll Baujahr 1992 aus 7000er Aluminium

Mit U-Brake Sockeln, Kunststoff-Zugführung für U-Brake und oberer/unterer Lagerschale des Stahl-Steuersatzes: 2413 Gramm 

Ohne Lagerschalen und Sockel würde es noch mal rund 50-60 Gramm weniger wiegen denk ich.

(Nachtrag: 2359 Gramm ohne Lagerschalen)


----------



## Jinpster (22. Februar 2016)

Mein 20" Backwoods aus 1996 wiegt 2213g inklusive Cantisockel und Lagerschalen.
Vielleicht wird es ja nach dem polieren noch leichter?!


----------



## Jinpster (7. April 2016)

Zaskar Race von 2001 in Größe L
1960 g mit Innenlager Hollowtech I. Hab es leider nicht ohne weiteres raus bekommen. Schnellspanner für den Sattel  ist nicht mit gewogen worden. Sorry für das schlechte Foto.

Update: Mit Blut, Schweiß und Tränen wurde das Innenlager heute entfernt. 253 g
Mach dann also 1707 g


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## epic2006 (9. Mai 2016)

Xizang 9R 2013/14 in M 1810g mit cableclips für die Leitungen , bereinigt dürften es 1800 glatt sein oder ein/zwei Gramm weniger...


----------



## epic2006 (4. Juli 2016)

Hat jemand das Rahmengewicht eines Kashmir in M für mich?

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## Onegear (17. August 2016)

GT Zaskar LE 1995 18" ink-blue:

*1850 g*

GT Avalanche 1995 18" ball burnished:

*1830 g*


GT Outpost 1995 16" in British racing green:

_*2840 g*_ (inkl. der 1" Stahl-Lagerschalen) => bereinigt wahrscheinlich ~2780 g

Die dazugehörige Gabel 1" mit Gabelkonus: _*1040 g*_


Kein Leichtgewicht :-D Bilder kann ich bei Bedarf nachliefern


----------



## Triturbo (26. September 2016)

GT Lightning mit Chris King Steuersatz: *1656g *


----------



## Onegear (18. Juni 2019)

GT Arrowhead aus dem Jahr 2000

Größe: 14,5"
Material: 7005er Aluminium

Gewicht: _*1957g*_ inkl. Schaltauge und Kunststoff-Zugführung unter dem Tretlager





===========================================================================================
GT Avalanche 1996

Größe: 16"
Material: 7005 Aluminium

Gewicht: *1827g* inkl. Schaltauge und Kunststoff-Zugführung unter dem Tretlager, OHNE Decals


----------



## Onegear (18. Januar 2022)

GT Terramoto 1997

Größe: 18"
Material: 7005er Aluminium

Gewicht: *1895g* inkl. Schaltauge, aber OHNE Kunststoff-Zugführung unter dem Tretlager


Dazu noch ein paar Gewichte von Bologna Ahead Gabeln in 1 1/8":

Bologna Lite TB: 823g (aus Zaskar 1995)
Bologna Cut SB: 920g (aus dem Terramoto von oben)
Bologna Cut: 1020g

Alle Gabeln mit Kralle und aus 18" Rahmen stammend. Genaue Schaftlängen müsste ich nachschauen ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Davidnrw (22. Dezember 2022)

Gibt‘s so nen thread auch zu Komplettbikes aus Stahl und deren Gewichte?


----------



## Steff2250 (22. Dezember 2022)

Kategorien - Gewicht von Teilen auf der Waage - MTB-News.de
					






					gewichte.mtb-news.de
				




ist das hilfreich ?🤔


----------



## Davidnrw (22. Dezember 2022)

Steff2250 schrieb:


> Kategorien - Gewicht von Teilen auf der Waage - MTB-News.de
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Danke, hatte ich schon gefunden. Dachte aber es gibt so n paar Komplettbikes mit Gewichtsangabe gesammelt in nem thread.. aber dann schau ich mal in die alten Kataloge


----------



## Onegear (Montag um 15:29)

GT Zaskar anodized red 1996

Größe: 18"
Material: 6061er Aluminium

Gewicht: *1851g* inkl. Schaltauge, aber OHNE Kunststoff-Zugführung unter dem Tretlager


----------

